# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  رسميا.. يانج أفريكانز يشكو الزمالك للكاف

## محمد السيد

*رئيس يانج: قرارات الحكم كانت جميعها ضد فريقنا، كما أن هدف الزمالك الوحيد جاء من تسلل واضح.*        
أعلن نادي يانج أفريكانز التنزاني تقدمه بشكوى رسمية للكاف ضد حكم  مباراته أمام الزمالك في إياب دور الـ 64 لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا والتي  انتهت بفوز الأخير 1-0.        
         كان الزمالك قد صعد إلى دور الـ 32 بعد أن حصد تعادلا ثمينا على  ملعب يانج أفريكانز وأكمل تأهله بفوزه بهدف نظيف في إستاد الكلية الحربية  سجله أحمد حسام ميدو.       
         وأكد رئيس النادي التنزاني لويد نتشونجا أن ناديه سيشكو الحكم  المغربي جهاد رضواني الذي أدار اللقاء، معتبرا أنه أهدى الزمالك فوزا غير  مستحقا من خلال الهدف الذي سجله ميدو من تسلل واضح.       
          وقال رئيس "يانجا" في تصريحات لصحيفة "زا سيتيزن" التنزانية:  "سنرسل شكوى إلى الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، لأننا نرى أننا أصحاب حق".       
         وأضاف: "قرارات الحكم كانت جميعها ضد فريقنا، كما أن هدف الزمالك الوحيد جاء من تسلل واضح"       
         كما لفت نتشونجا إلى أنه تلاحظ وجود جماهير للزمالك في ملعب  المباراة على الرغم من أن عقوبة الاتحاد الأفريقي على النادي المصري تنص  بإقامة مباراته بدون جمهور.       
         وقال أيضا: "المباراة كان من المقرر أن تقام بدون جمهور، وقد  التزمنا بذلك وأوفدنا 30 فرد في البعثة فقط، ولكننا فوجئنا بأن الزمالك  يسمح لبعض جماهيره بالحضور..اعتقد أننا لدينا أرضية جيدة في الشكوى التي  سنتقدم بها، فلا يمكن أن نُسلب من حقنا ونقف مكتوفي الأيدي".

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا على المتابعة

----------

